# Aggressive dove? Help!



## Destornis (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello, I am very new to owning doves and pigeons, and I had a question.
My ringneck dove that i'm certain is a male is very aggressive towards his cage. Now I have heard that they are not, really aggressive like that, and it scared me a little bit. He used to be so sweet towards me, but then all of a sudden he started pecking a lot and boxing. He began to counter almost everything. I would love some advice on this, and some help please. Would a mate help him? Or would he still be territorial around his cage? Please help, thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I only know pigeons, and that would be normal for a pigeon. They are very territorial about their nests and or nest boxes or cages. Males and females can be that way.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Getting a female for him should not change him behaviorally but yes they are more happy with mates rather being alone. Also males are even more territorial than females, they won't allow even our hands in their cages even when to keep feed and water. My all cocks do the same so I let them out before putting feed else they will try to pull off my skin. Doves and pigeons should be almost same by behavior as both belong to same family Columbidae.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often times they do calm down some with a mate, but the territorial thing may not go away. I do have some males like that, but also have nice males that don't mind me at all. I can do anything in their box. I love them. But then I also have some females that are awful. LOL.


----------



## Destornis (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah, I see. Thanks so much for the replies!
But, how come he was so nice at first? Was it because he didn't know if he was the most dominate? Do they just be territorial after they know they are the only one in the area? Huh, it confuses me. I understand now that they can be that way, hahah.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

They can change due to many reasons. My cock never pecked but when his fledgling cock started pecking me he too showed his aggressive behavior although he was never bothered earlier whatever I do in his cage but now I cannot. I have to get him out to keep feed and water. May be you can observe sometimes why they are changing but sometimes you may never know.


----------

